# automatic transmission jumping out of gears



## Bear182k (Jan 10, 2004)

*HELP with my nissan 200sx 1995 auto*

Hi,

I wonder if anyone can help me I have a Nissan 200sx 1995 Nreg automatic, Since I have had it I have had a problem with it stalling and jumping out of gear as I come to A halt, it doesnt do this all the time just most of the time 
I have tried cleaning the Idle air control valve out and has stopped the stalling (Up to yet) But it still sometimes jumps out of gear. If anyone can help me with this I would be very gratefull.

Thanks

P.S This only happens when it is in drive and not 1st, 2nd or reverse.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

i split this from the other thread you posted it in. please start your own thread instead of adding it onto someone else's old thread. thank you.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

whats your fluid level and condition in your tranny?


----------



## SoCalB14 (Dec 28, 2004)

Tranny's are pretty complicated, what exactly do you mean about jumping out of gear? 

Example: From a stop I accelerate, then when it tries to shift from first gear to second, the shift does not complete and I am stuck in neutral (The engine revs freely) until I lift off the throttle and then it bangs into second gear.


If you can post something like that, then you might get a better response. Off hand I'm thinking either you have a bad shift servo for one of the gears, or your bands and/or clutches are severely worn, or you may have some clogged checkballs/springs/passageways inside the valvebody inside the transmission. Is the ECM throwing any codes? I think the b14 ECM also gives Tranny codes...


----------



## Bear182k (Jan 10, 2004)

*Sorry about using someone elses thread*

Thanks for your reply, sorry about being so vaige in the description.

The problem is, When i put the car in drive, pull off and brake the car goes into neutral until I rev the car and then it jumps back into gear and is ok and runs fine whilst driving but then when I come to slow down quickley I.E at a roundabout then it goes into neutral again until I rev and it goes into gear again, very frustrating problem.

I hope that you can help me with this and that this description will help you to diagnose it.

Thanks stuart


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

The first thing to check is the fluid level. If it is low, add more and see if this cures the problem. If is smells bad, it needs to be changed.

Lew


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Bear182k said:


> Hi,
> 
> I wonder if anyone can help me I have a Nissan 200sx 1995 Nreg automatic, Since I have had it I have had a problem with it stalling and jumping out of gear as I come to A halt, it doesnt do this all the time just most of the time
> I have tried cleaning the Idle air control valve out and has stopped the stalling (Up to yet) But it still sometimes jumps out of gear. If anyone can help me with this I would be very gratefull.
> ...


ive had a similar problem for over a year now
i asked before but nobody could help me 
the car jerks when coming to a complete stop..and sometimes its stuck in one gear and ...the car is jerking for few seconds till you accelerate then it jumps back into the right gear i think its the tranny. Flushed fluids few times and still the same thing, cleaned TPS and Idle air control valves..and could never find any problems.


----------



## SoCalB14 (Dec 28, 2004)

Bear182k said:


> P.S This only happens when it is in drive and not 1st, 2nd or reverse.


You've got something here. Atleast in GM Tranny's, there is a seperate "table" of parameters when the tranny is in "1" versus "D". Again, in GM's case, the pressures are higher inside the tranny when you do that. Plus, no matter what -- that means your bands and clutches are fine.

I am definitely not a tranny expert (By any means) but I suspect something in the valvebody is messed up. The good news is that (Again, atleast with GM RWD trannys) you can usually swap out a valvebody or other items with the tranny in the car.

My suggestion would be:

1. Scan the computer. Look for codes
2. Take to a tranny mechanic that you trust, get a free estimate
3. If they give you a good idea what is wrong, then see if you can replace it. Look in the FSM to see where the component is so you have a good idea where it is at.

Good Luck :cheers:


----------

